# PSone



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have just bought a second hand PSone for the kids to play on and went to set it up on their portable tv just a standard one not an lcd.

And realised it doesn't use a scart it uses your tv aerial, it has a cable from the PSone and at the end is a block with a cable attatched and then also on the block is somewhere you can attatch another cable.

I have connected the lead (it says RF Out) to the aerial part of the tv tried to search and could not find a game playing.

Am i missing something here ie another lead i have took a pic of the block bit

Any help is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's years since I've tried one of these, and I think I used to have a scart adapter. 

Just one thing, looking at the picture, have you tried channel 36?


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Normg002 said:


> It's years since I've tried one of these, and I think I used to have a scart adapter.
> 
> Just one thing, looking at the picture, have you tried channel 36?


I did a scan through the channels and it didn't find anything at all.
No didn't try channel 36 as the scan didnt pick up a picture.


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah ok.

Well, just asked my younger brothers, and apparently they got hold of a ps2 connector for the psone back in the day, and that has RCA/scart connector, I know that won't help right now, but suppose it is a possible solution. 

Does the block with the outputs require external power?


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Normg002 said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Well, just asked my younger brothers, and apparently they got hold of a ps2 connector for the psone back in the day, and that has RCA/scart connector, I know that won't help right now, but suppose it is a possible solution.
> 
> Does the block with the outputs require external power?


No don't think the block requires any power i think its just for the picture.

My ps3 was hooked up via scart but is now using HDMI suppose i will have to try and find a ps2 scart connector and wire :thumb:


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably pick one up cheap off eBay, or CEX if you are in a hurry.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorted it Now my ps3 used to be hooked up via scart but now is HDMI so i found my old wire and scart block and plugged that in and its working.

Thanks Very much for your help mate much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

No worries mate, glad you got it sorted!

Hope the little ones enjoy it as much as I did back in the day!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I really want a ps1 again so badly! I've just been watching a long play of metal gear solid the first one and need it in my life.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahh memories.


----------

